
Mark Zuckerberg's 2016 challenge, build himself an AI butler - _nh_
http://mashable.com/2016/01/03/mark-zuckerberg-ai-butler/#usR4qOgjvOqw
======
lowglow
If you're into this stuff, come join up on Playa -
[http://getplaya.com/](http://getplaya.com/) or hit me up on twitter @dpg

